
Homework for the startup founders - nreece
http://www.google.com/gwt/n?source=news&u=http://www.toddpinkerton.com/blog/2008/01/01/from-powerpoint-to-webapp/
======
bayareaguy
Here's a direct link to this article.

[http://www.toddpinkerton.com/blog/2008/01/01/from-
powerpoint...](http://www.toddpinkerton.com/blog/2008/01/01/from-powerpoint-
to-webapp)

------
s3graham
The most interesting part was that google has an open proxy. I had no idea,
has that always been like that?

edit: Crazy, apparently it has (2+ years anyway).

~~~
cstejerean
I guess it's not quite an open proxy. It translates pages for mobile devices.
I think they use this by default if you do a search from your phone (depending
on the kind of phone) and click on the results. It came in handy when I was
using a Blackberry.

------
nirmal
I just started working on a small app with my friend and it's nice to know
that we at least did some of the right things from the start.

I always start my projects by closing my eyes and going through all the steps
that a user will take before they are "into" the application. Ever since I
started studying HCI I love to do this sort of meditation. Some people say
"OM" I say "usability" :).

We haven't purchased outside sourcing, we're just using one of our own
servers. I think we will before launching the beta.

------
cstejerean
I'm a bit skeptical of outsourcing my subversion repository. Getting backups
is nice but you can get those anyway from your hosting provider.

If you don't feel like spending hours learning how to make subversion and
apache play together (depending on your OS and versions and whether or not you
need to compile things from scratch, etc) I guess it might be a good idea.

